# Floor Covering Take-off Software



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

We are in the market for our first take-off software for use primarily in the floor covering trade. We also do some wallpaper, paint, and ceiling take-offs, but 90% of what we do is flooring. Can anyone suggest a few products aimed more toward this application? We've looked at a few like On-Screen Take-off, but haven't really trialed any yet. I'm waiting to upgrade my monitors before wasting my trial periods. I just built a new system optimized for this but my old 17" CRT is due for replacement before we get serious. 

Thank in advance.


----------



## Steep Team (Sep 6, 2008)

Check out Vu360 it's free and works great if your doing take-offs from prints online. You will have to google it this forum won't let me give you the addy until I have enough posts sorry. If you can,t use the extension in the program call them they will give you a converter. I can't say enough good about this program. Good Luck!


----------



## bodean614 (Jan 15, 2010)

i use excel and have developed several maybe I could help??


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I actually have Vu360 installed from Bluebook. I haven't found it very usefull so far. Their older freebie, BluPDF Review I think was better though cluttered.

We use excel extensively now. I'm looking mainly for something the handle the plans and speed up the takeoffs.


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

gideond said:


> ... I'm looking mainly for something the handle the plans and speed up the takeoffs.


I'm curious, what are the features that are missing from the software you are using now?

I am assuming we have similar needs in takeoff software, we just work on a different plane than your company. Have you used the IVS series of programs or isqft's software?

One suggestion, use Acrobat to OCR the plans. We take the architectural drawings (tiffs or pdfs) and make a binder with Acrobat. Then we run an OCR on the whole thing. It may take a while but you can then search for any terms on all of the drawings. In a pinch, you can even use Acrobat to do your takeoffs.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

We aren't actively using any software to do takeoffs now. It's all printed and done by hand. We've trialed a few options and On-Screen Takeoff seems to be the most complete package, and the most expensive of course. From what the full time estimators here are telling me, they want a package that can takeoff flooring, paint, wallpaper, ceilings, and then generate the estimates and bid package. I have a trial of On-Screen installed now. I'll take a look at some of the others mentioned more in depth as well. We are also a Shaw Flooring Alliance dealer so I have access to some other discounts from companies I haven't heard of before, but I'll check them out.


----------

